# Emotiva comes thru again... contributes a UPA-500 5-Channel Amp...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Long time sponsor *Emotiva* does it again. Although they have given away a host of equipment here at HTS, they come thru for us again by offering up a *UPA-500 5-Channel Amplifier *for our *$10,000 Home Theater System Giveaway*.








I can attest to the quality and performance of Emotiva amps... as I own a pair of XPA-1 monoblocks and the XPA-3 amp. I don't know that there is a better bang for the buck than what Emotiva amps can offer. If you have not checked them out... be sure to give them a look. :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Another amazing addition to an already amazing giveaway. I fully expect the announcement of a new car being included by December.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> I can attest to the quality and performance of Emotiva amps


+10 I have two XPA-5s and one UPA-1 in my system.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

JBrax said:


> I fully expect the announcement of a new car being included by December.


Bimmer or Mercedes?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Emotiva! :clap:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow - just wow! Thanks Emotiva! :clap:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As if it was not already amazing enough now Emotiva adds this, :unbelievable:


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

hjones4841 said:


> Bimmer or Mercedes?


I'd be happy with either, but would prefer an Audi


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

If this gets any better I may not be able to stand it! Thanks Emotiva.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That's awesome! Thanks EMO! :clap:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

There needs to be an exorcist emoticon because my head is spinning, this one works :dizzy:

I am afraid to ask how it can get any better, the generosity around here is truly remarkable.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Great addition to an already stellar contest. Seriously, I don't know how you guys do it.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

With Emotiva contributing to this already awsome givaway just confirms that they and all HTS sponsors are quality companies as are their products. :T


----------



## Mike Yaffe (Aug 29, 2012)

moparz10 said:


> With Emotiva contributing to this already awsome givaway just confirms that they and all HTS sponsors are quality companies as are their products. :T


Hear here...


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

As if it couldn't get any better! That's great news. Thanks again HTS and of course Emotiva.


----------



## CHASLS2 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am thinking about this amp to drive my Paradigm Ispiration's and 490cc. I guess i would get 120 watts just using three channels.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

as am i,missed their 10% off sale but hope to see it pop up again for the holidays :spend:


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

moparz10 said:


> as am i,missed their 10% off sale but hope to see it pop up again for the holidays :spend:


:T me too..as Im now looking to geat an xpa-2..maybe swing a xpa-3 as well


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm really liking what I see in Emotiva, they are in my top 5 list of recommendations and they will probably be my next pick when the time comes for a bigger amplifier.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been pretty happy with my XPA-5 and my XDA-1 which incidentally was made even sweeter since I won it from the drawing at last year's Rocky Mountain Audiofest. Looking forward to the debut of the XMC-1 processor too. Great products, great customer service.


----------



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone have any feedback on the processors that they offer in pairing with there amps? I have seen many people have say a Marantz processor or Denon for all the video connections. Is there any benefit by using "same brand processors/amps". Just curious...any thoughts would help.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't think there is...I'm using an Emotiva XPA-5 paired with an Onkyo TX-NR807 AVR used as a processor and have had no issues beyond the HDMI board going bad which was unrelated.


----------



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

What about the Xmc-1 or 1499$ coming soon on their website


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Have my sights set on one of those (XMC-1) to replace my Onkyo AVR for processor duties but not because I'm trying to match brands. I just think it sounds like it will be a great product at a good price.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

The Emotiva guys are local to me here in Nashville. It's amazing what they've done in the last decade. The UPA-500 is another winner...I wish I had it in my rack but I have to save up for a receiver which is more important right now.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Emotiva for making a great giveaway even better.:T


----------



## Mike Yaffe (Aug 29, 2012)

HTGeek7 said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on the processors that they offer in pairing with there amps? I have seen many people have say a Marantz processor or Denon for all the video connections. Is there any benefit by using "same brand processors/amps". Just curious...any thoughts would help.


Generally speaking, I like same-branded components within a system, but I'll defer to the gurus of multi-channel to weigh in. I just like uniformity (but not necessarily) as much as maximum performance (was that somewhat ambiguous?). Maybe the experts will reveal the "giant killer" processor that demands an audition or purchase. Stay tuned!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

At this rate you should do the drawing live!!! But keep medics on standby as many of us will be coronary ready! :jump::TT


----------

